# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Gjat Jashtqitjes GJak:S

## migordabella

Kisha per ti bër ca pytje mjekve tforumit: Pasi dal per jashtqitje shoh gjak ne jashtqitje poashtu kam veshtersi gjat jashtqitjes sepse punoj me kompjuter dhe me duhet shum nje koh e gjat te rri ulur.Por pas jashtqitjes me vjen te urinoj shpesh.
Kam edhe nje pytje tjeter kam patur kristale ne të dyja veshket por me barna ikam shkrir perveqse ne njeren veshk me kan mbetur pak me thot ndokush ndonje ilaq ndonje bim qe ben shkrirjen e kristaleve ne veshk. 

Ju pershendes perzemërsisht.

----------


## dardajan

> Kisha per ti bër ca pytje mjekve tforumit: Pasi dal per jashtqitje shoh gjak ne jashtqitje poashtu kam veshtersi gjat jashtqitjes sepse punoj me kompjuter dhe me duhet shum nje koh e gjat te rri ulur.Por pas jashtqitjes me vjen te urinoj shpesh.
> Kam edhe nje pytje tjeter kam patur kristale ne të dyja veshket por me barna ikam shkrir perveqse ne njeren veshk me kan mbetur pak me thot ndokush ndonje ilaq ndonje bim qe ben shkrirjen e kristaleve ne veshk. 
> 
> Ju pershendes perzemërsisht.


Nese  gjaku  juaj  eshte  i  kuq i  hapur  apo i  celur   si  i  thon  keni hemoroide ne  anus,  dhe  nese  gjaku  eshte  ngjyre  te  erret si  te  kaft  keni  ulcer  diku  me  lart , por  meqense  nuk  ulesh  dot  duhet  te  kesh  hemoroide.
Keshilla  ime ,  ju  ushqeheni  shum  keq   ne  kuptimin  me  ushqime  te  gabuara  prandaj  nese doni  te  kuptoni  me  shume dhe  te  ndryshoni  lexoni  kete  teme  dhe  do  kuptoni  shum  gjera  per  ushqimin  dhe  pasajat  ne  organizem.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=80701

Urinimi  mund  te  vije  si  pasoje  e  infektimit  te  gjakut  ne  vendin  ku humbet  pra  ne  intestino , kur  ka  nje  plage ne  intestino  pislliqet  e  saj  arrijne  te  futen  ne  gjak dhe eshte  detyra  e  veshkes  qe  ti  filtroje e  pastroje  gjakun. Po  te  besh  nje  analize urine  me  siguri  do  gjesh  ndonje  virus  intestinal  ne  urine.

Mir  eshte  te  besh  edhe  nje  vizit  mjekesore.

Bej  disa  dit  agjinim  dhe do ndihesh  me mire , pastaj  fillo  te  ndryshosh  ushqimin.

----------


## migordabella

Po dardan hemorrodie qenkan sepse gjaku osht i qilt nuk osht i mbyllt 
e kam ber analizat e urines para 3 jave me ka qit kristale nurin tjerat mir ja disa te dhena rreth analizav turines nese mundesh mi kuptu

glukoza 3.1 - 4.9 mmol/l
kloridet 115 - 130 mmol/l
proteinat 0.32 - 70 mmol/l
koeficineti A/G    1.58
Leokocite 0-2
Bakterie  te vogla (sdi a tvogla a tholla nuk jom ka e kuptoj shkrimin mir)
Kristale te vogla te acidit (nuk jom ka e kuptoj mir shkrimin veq po shenon te vogla pom doket te acidit spe di qysh sakt) 
Jakom dhan mjekut ka than qe shum mir tkan dal perpos vetem kristale nveshk pasi qe ne njeren veshk kam kristal 5 a 6 mm.
Ndersa sa per urinim qe me vien pasi kryj nevoj me vjen 2-3 her per me dal mendoj qi osht ndonje pastrim pasi qe urina me del me ngjyr te bardh nuk mendoj ku po thu ti ne intestino vetem se analiza e urines e verteton se a ke ndonje plag ne intestino apo ? Nese rastesisht kam a osht ndonje gje e madhe a kurohet leht :S:S

----------

